# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  COVID a lesson from Rats.

## Pauls' Revere

https://www.yahoo.com/news/starving-...083044613.html

"A restaurant all of a sudden closes now, which has happened by the thousands in not just New York City but coast to coast and around the world, and those rats that were living by that restaurant, some place nearby, and perhaps for decades having generations of rats that depended on that restaurant food, well, life is no longer working for them, and they only have a couple of choices."

And those choices are grim. They include cannibalism, rat battles and infanticide.

"It's just like we've seen in the history of mankind, where people try to take over lands and they come in with militaries and armies and fight to the death, literally, for who's going to conquer that land. And that's what happens with rats," he said. "A new 'army' of rats come in, and whichever army has the strongest rats is going to conquer that area."

Rats whose food sources have vanished will not just move into other colonies and cause fights over grub. They will also eat one another.

"They're mammals just like you and I, and so when you're really, really hungry, you're not going to act the same  you're going to act very bad, usually," he said. "So these rats are fighting with one another, now the adults are killing the young in the nest and cannibalizing the pups."

Residents of dense urban areas and some rural parts of the country have coexisted with these vermin, but the sightings in some cities have increased in recent weeks because of the pandemic.

In New Orleans, where Louisiana's governor imposed a stay-at-home order that shuttered many restaurants, particularly those in popular tourist areas like the French Quarter, a viral video posted in March showed swarms of rats taking to the streets to find food. And officials said social distancing is to blame.

----------


## nikcers

This is dangerous because the rats will now be forced to get stronger or die. Only the strongest rats will survive and pass on their offspring. They will evolve quickly and all of the sudden ninja turtles.

----------


## JJ2

So now we're gonna be overrun by hantavirus which is spread by rats and has a 36% fatality rate. Just because government couldn't keep their dirty little hands off of us and had to "save" us from a virus that has the same fatality rate as the flu.

----------


## tod evans

> So now we're gonna be overrun by hantavirus which is spread by rats and has a 36% fatality rate. Just because government couldn't keep their dirty little hands off of us and had to "save" us from a virus that has the same fatality rate as the flu.


Government can't fix rats, viruses or cities let alone the population.

----------


## ClaytonB

> Government can't fix rats, viruses or cities let alone the population.


But what about the magic pixie dust the government has? Sprinkle, sprinkle, all fixed....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> But what about the magic pixie dust the government has? Sprinkle, sprinkle, all fixed....


Every rat should get a $1200 check.

----------

